# ITA received!!



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

My points were not edited 
160. 
I hv four months to submit. 
So here we go


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats!! What part of New Zealand are you looking at?


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats Simply_me for ITA.
Best of Luck for future process!!!


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

jsharbuck said:


> Congrats!! What part of New Zealand are you looking at?


No idea. 
I prefer loud city that's convenient since I hv two teenagers.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Loud might be convenient for the teenagers but not so much for you  Congrats Simply Me.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

So... Auckland? I want convenience such as close by amenities, school districts etc... Whenever I google NZ I see loads of negative posts warning ppl not to go. Weird. 
All places hv its ups and downs.


----------

